# assistance with your VA claim: Arlington and Austin



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Texas Veterans Commission offering two upcoming opportunities for assistance with individual VA claims:

*SATURDAY, JAN 26*, Sheraton Arlington Hotel
1500 Convention Center Dr, 8:00am - 2:00pm
Arlington TX 76011

*WEDNESDAY, FEB 13, *Palmer Events Center
900 Barton Springs, 1:00pm - 6:00pm
Austin TX 78704

Members from the TVC State Strike Force Teams, as well as TVC Claims Counselors, will be on hand to provide direct and specific assistance to Veterans, family members, and survivors.

These events are open to all Veterans, their families, and survivors, and all services are free of charge. 

Pre-registering will give staff an opportunity to research your claim prior to the events and provide you with the ability to select an appointment time. 


Walk-ins are allowed on a first-come, first-served basis as time allows. 


http://www.tvc.texas.gov/tvc/Beating-the-VA-Backlog.aspx.


----------

